# Watching UK TV from NZ



## CK74

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone uses a VPN provider to be able to watch BBC iplayer or ITV on demand??

We have tried a couple (My Private Network and Hide My Ass) but have found speeds once connected to be very slow. If anyone has found a good one please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## kiwigser

*Uk tv*

I have tried expat shield and again it can hiccup quite a lot. Its best to download programs from the Beeb iplayer to get smooth flow, this of course does not work with other channels. I find many of the popular programs are available as torrents within a day or so, and of course are available to watch any time.

I have not tried any of the subscription VPNs and would be interested in other peoples experience.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Unblock Us - smarter faster VPN

I use it for access to US and Canadian iTunes when in NZ and Australia. You can also select UK. Excellent service (you have to pay a monthly fee after a one month trial).


----------



## kiwigser

*Unblock*



Liam(at)Large said:


> Unblock Us - smarter faster VPN
> 
> I use it for access to US and Canadian iTunes when in NZ and Australia. You can also select UK. Excellent service (you have to pay a monthly fee after a one month trial).


Just had a look at their site and I looked at setting up a trial, but it only states Netflick in the UK. I was more interested in viewing normal TV channels. Am I missing something?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

kiwigser said:


> Just had a look at their site and I looked at setting up a trial, but it only states Netflick in the UK. I was more interested in viewing normal TV channels. Am I missing something?


It does US/Canada/UK, depending on what device (iPad, Xbox, Router) you configure it makes you appear as if you are in that country. Just set mine for UK and can use iPlayer on my iPad (now, back to Breaking Bad!)...


----------



## kiwigser

Liam(at)Large said:


> It does US/Canada/UK, depending on what device (iPad, Xbox, Router) you configure it makes you appear as if you are in that country. Just set mine for UK and can use iPlayer on my iPad (now, back to Breaking Bad!)...


thanks


----------



## kiwigser

*Seems to work*

I have set up the trial (involves fiddling with DNS on your computer, but all instructions easy to follow). Seems to work very well, as good as TVNZ on demand. A proper test will come this evening. 

Channel 4 needs you to register and I thought a NZ email may blow it out, but alls good.

More to follow


----------



## toadsurfer

Myprivatenetwork works best if you start watching video and let it play for a few minutes and then disconnect from the MPN server while video is still playing. It seems that the uk players only check your ip address at the start of streaming so once it has got going you can disconnect and get your normal broadband speed for streaming. Guess that would work for all ip hosters as your nz provider will prob always be quicker than a proxy.


----------



## kiwigser

toadsurfer said:


> Myprivatenetwork works best if you start watching video and let it play for a few minutes and then disconnect from the MPN server while video is still playing. It seems that the uk players only check your ip address at the start of streaming so once it has got going you can disconnect and get your normal broadband speed for streaming. Guess that would work for all ip hosters as your nz provider will prob always be quicker than a proxy.


That's interesting, I am learning a bit today. Anyway I shall use my weeks free trial to test out unblock-us.com.


----------



## kiwigser

*watching TV*

I have tried out Unblock-us for 2 days and it seems to work. I had to lower the bandwidth on the beeb to get hiccup free programs, but this seems to be a beeb problem if the program is popular, anyway very watch able. I have been catching up on the OU documentaries. ITV works even better, my better half is catching up with Downton Abbey, the transmission was very smooth only the adverts stuttered, I can live with that.

If the rest of my trial goes as well, I will subscribe to the service ($4.99 US per month). We then need a forum to recommend programs to watch, as I have lost track of UK TV, apart from the Beeb series "Not going out" which is brilliant.


----------



## kiwigser

*Downton Abbey*

Suffering, Downton Abbey overload, maybe UKTV not a great idea


----------



## ianrob99

I believe that BBC are to let folk from outside UK access iplayer on subscription. This would allow download of programmes at leisure and watch without interruption.


----------



## Song_Si

Requires good broadband service - try http://www.tv-links.eu/tv-shows/ it's a good source for TV shows - just watched episode 6 of _Boardwalk Empire_ (Series 3), for me I've found the _putlocker_ source as most reliable - shows are often online within 24hrs of initial broadcast


----------



## kiwigser

*The joys of UK / USA tv*

I have now subscribed to the service and must say it is the best I have used. The downside, apart from Downtown Abbey is watching the new Castle series on ABC (US), but at least I can see the Big Bang on CBS and the Beeb really does some excellent programs not shown over here. 
Any expat Irish, you can watch your own TV as well.


----------

